# Telephone pole tower blind?



## iafarmer (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got my hands on 4 good telephone poles and would like to use them to build either a tower blind or some sort of outpost tower next spring. Just looking for some ideas. Photos would be great! Thanks!


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw an article about making a deer stand with a mobile home. I think that could work for ya. Will look for the link during lunch


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Here ya go


----------



## iafarmer (Dec 10, 2009)

That'd be nice... don't think I want to put that much effort in though!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

All of the elevated shooting platforms on our archery range use telephone poles (it pays to have a member who works for the local electric company).

BTW, here's one idea I'll give you that I had sitting in the blind the other day. Where I hunt the trees are mainly scrub cedars and while some are tall, they don't have much to support any type of tree stand. My idea is to put a telephone pole in the middle of a clump of cedars and hang a ladder stand on it. That way I'd get the cover of real trees yet have great stability for the stand.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> All of the elevated shooting platforms on our archery range use telephone poles (it pays to have a member who works for the local electric company).
> 
> BTW, here's one idea I'll give you that I had sitting in the blind the other day. Where I hunt the trees are mainly scrub cedars and while some are tall, they don't have much to support any type of tree stand. My idea is to put a telephone pole in the middle of a clump of cedars and hang a ladder stand on it. That way I'd get the cover of real trees yet have great stability for the stand.


I should do this on my place where all of my poplars are 6in in diameter. I do work for a power company and have plenty of poles sitting around my place. The only thing i would say with this is make sure they are not rotten. I've seen poles that looked good be really rotten. Poles are changed for a reason, it may look good but could be rotten and break off. But with some good common sense should be easy to find a decent pole that would work.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

iafarmer said:


> I just got my hands on 4 good telephone poles and would like to use them to build either a tower blind or some sort of outpost tower next spring. Just looking for some ideas. Photos would be great! Thanks!


At the farm I hunt, back in the 90's they built one of those small backyard gazebos and mounted it about 17 feet up on a single telephone pole anchored into the ground with steel cables. If I had any pictures I'd post them. I'll take some the next time I'm out here for you. It's big enough for two people and it's really cool.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

If you were closer to Pa I have an old camper in the yard you could have. Old and junky but would make a great ******* blind haha.


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

My neighbor has a really nice 8x8ft blind sitting on telephone poles, if I can remember to snap a couple pictures this weekend I will, they have a tendency to shoot deer off our apple orchard and the blind sits on the fence line(technically its a couple feet onto our land) so we have an elevated blind about 5 feet from the window of their blind so it blocks their vision a little, it's quite a sight to see.


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

We were able to get 4 poles from our local power company. Had to go pick them up from the ditch but that was ok with us. Planted them about 4' in the groud so we had 25' sticking up. We had an old bridge taken out by our place about 8 years ago and the county said we could have the planks so we cut those to 8' and used them for our floor that is 20' off the ground. Boxed it in and covered it with tin. All four sides have windows that fold down. Mainly used for rifle since we are up on the terrace hill about 150 yds from the creek and timber to the south and east of us and 100 yds from cornfield and creek. Bottom is coved so we can drive our atv right up and park underneath and not be seen.


----------



## huntergale (Jan 16, 2010)

Is there a blind or ya home? HAHAHA bad ass


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

@ Jason: that was exactly the one I was looking for. whered ya find it?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've had that stored in my pics for a couple of years now, googled it (******* deer blind) .......thought it was hilarious


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

How hard is it to get those poles, are they expensive?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is one I helped a friend with a few year ago..
http://www.qdma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40574&page=3


----------

